# Boyfriend is more interested in furry and hentai then he is into me.



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

HELP!! Boyfriend is more interested in furry images and hentai then he is into me. I've only recently discovered his interest (obsession) in furry "porn" and hentai. Any ideas on how to "deal with" my love finding animation more interesting than a real woman (me)?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Stop being ugly is my best advice.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa why would you link me to this section.

Also grow more hair you are too bald for his furry desires.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

He's gay now. Have a good day.


----------



## Bir (Jun 11, 2010)

Be cuter/quieter/furrier/more animated? : /


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 11, 2010)

Draw an outline on you and stand perfectly still in the corner of a room.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Dress up like a 12 year old girl and have sex with an octopus?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 11, 2010)

Put out. A lot.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn, y'all are haters. I was looking for some serious advice. And I'm not ugly at all and he's beautiful and we are in love and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 11, 2010)

That's kinda fucked up that someone prefers masturbation over real sex.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, y'all are haters. I was looking for some serious advice. And I'm not ugly at all and he's beautiful and we are in love and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?


 I think that you should ditch him and come hang out with me, then~


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, y'all are haters. I was looking for some serious advice. And I'm not ugly at all and he's beautiful and we are in love and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?


 
>serious advice
>FAF

uh


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, y'all are haters. I was looking for some serious advice. And I'm not ugly at all and he's beautiful and we are in love and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?


 
Hey, we're all giving constrictive advice.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> So, why y'all hating?


 Cuz we could honestly care less


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa- Sorry, you're G.U.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> That's kinda fucked up that someone prefers masturbation over real sex.



This...WHERE THE FUCK IS THE THIS BUTTON?!

Anyways this sorta reminds me of a friend of mine I chatted with before but I don't have any good advice for ya :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Jashwa- Sorry, you're G.U.


 What is this I don't even.


Also, I got hit by lightning and it ruined my nerves so that it takes me like 4 hours to get off in bed.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey, we're all giving constrictive advice.


 
I pretty sure the advice is constricting her quite nicely.

OP, have you given him a taste of vagina yet. Men love the warm, fishy taste of cunt. Smear it across his keyboard, so next time he wanks to furry porn, he'll associate the smell of your spam sandwich with spluffing over his trousers. Next step is to leave a minge smeartrail from computer to bedroom and wait for him to follow it.

Foolproof.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa- Geographically undesireable.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey OP, if your boyfriend isn't giving you enough affection, I give it quite well

:V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey OP, if your boyfriend isn't giving you enough affection, I give it quite well
> 
> :V


 Back off, I saw her first.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

lupinearlchemist- thanks for acknowledging that, yeh, it is fucked up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey OP, if your boyfriend isn't giving you enough affection, I give it quite well
> 
> :V




Stop trying to turn her into a les and you are too young for that anyways :V


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I pretty sure the advice is constricting her quite nicely.



Oh wow.

Well, there's rope.



Voidrunners said:


> OP, have you given him a taste of vagina yet. Men love the warm, fishy taste of cunt. Smear it across his keyboard, so next time he wanks to furry porn, he'll associate the smell of your spam sandwich with spluffing over his trousers. Next step is to leave a minge smeartrail from computer to bedroom and wait for him to follow it.
> 
> Foolproof.


 
But he's a furry now. It mean's he's gay. Poultry, not seafood.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> lupinearlchemist- thanks for agreeing with me, that yeh, it is fucked up.


 So, does your boyfriend visit this site?


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Back off, I saw her first.


 Awww, but I need love too ;~;


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So, does your boyfriend visit this site?


 
Yes. We require a username to properly...investigate...this issue.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Awww, but I need love too ;~;


 Hey. Hey. Hey. What have we told you about those crying posts?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey. Hey. Hey. What have we told you about those crying posts?


 
They are delicious and fill our hearts with joy at her pain.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey. Hey. Hey. What have we told you about those crying posts?


 
Actually, did it apply to The Den too? It's pretty in place here :V



Voidrunners said:


> They are delicious and fill our hearts with joy at her pain.


 
Her sorrow isn't strong and sincere enough. It's like watered down cheap beer.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey. Hey. Hey. What have we told you about those crying posts?


They're not as frequent as they were


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're not as frequent as they were


 I'm just worried that you'll relapse. We can't have you relapsing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're not as frequent as they were



I can help change that if you wish


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

he does visit the site but i don't know his user name or species or fetish. he tells me nearly everything but he won't talk about this with me.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just worried that you'll relapse. We can't have you relapsing.


 Oh I see, watching out for the little ones eh?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he does visit the site but i don't know his user name or species or fetish. he tells me nearly everything but he won't talk about this with me.


 
Have you tried fucking him up the arse with a strapon?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he does visit the site but i don't know his user name or species or fetish. he tells me nearly everything but he won't talk about this with me.


 It sounds like he's into boys. That would be the only reason that he wouldn't want to talk to you about it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he does visit the site but i don't know his user name or species or fetish. he tells me nearly everything but he won't talk about this with me.



Lol he has dark secrets that he is so ashamed he can't even admit :\
How long have you two been a couple, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

To the original poster, what you need, is to share his interests. Try furry stuff for yourself. Make it an activity you both enjoy. This will help: http://www.bad-dragon.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=323&category_id=66


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

*Voidrunners-  omg! i nearly spit jamba juice all over my keyboard !!!   yeh, he eats pussy. alot. he's good at it. and i have tried to backdoor him but he said OW!  mostly, i just restrain him with leather and chains.  we've been really close about six months.
what's up with someone saying he's gay now? 
*


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> *Voidrunners-  omg! i nearly spit jamba juice all over my keyboard !!!   yeh, he eats pussy. alot. he's good at it. what's up with someone saying he's gay now?
> *


 He's furry, automatically makes him gay


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> *Voidrunners- omg! i nearly spit jamba juice all over my keyboard !!! yeh, he eats pussy. alot. he's good at it. what's up with someone saying he's gay now?
> *



Maybe he's bi :|


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> i nearly spit jamba juice all over my keyboard


 
Is that a euphemism?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

i know. go buy a fursuit so you two can yiff in it LAWL
but seriously
no
why the fuck do you care? see, chances are, thus chicks BF just looks at a lot of prons, and shes jealous. either that, or shes fugly or sucks in bed so he'd rather fap.
just dump his ass. im sure he'd be fine without you if this is the case.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i know. go buy a fursuit so you two can yiff in it LAWL
> but seriously
> no
> why the fuck do you care? see, chances are, thus chicks BF just looks at a lot of prons, and shes jealous. either that, or shes fugly or sucks in bed so he'd rather fap.
> just dump his ass. im sure he'd be fine without you if this is the case.



Could you repeat that again, in English please?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i know. go buy a fursuit so you two can yiff in it LAWL
> but seriously
> no
> why the fuck do you care? see, chances are, thus chicks BF just looks at a lot of prons, and shes jealous. either that, or shes fugly or sucks in bed so he'd rather fap.
> just dump his ass. im sure he'd be fine without you if this is the case.



Wow this is true, if he really doesn't spend any time with you and care less about how you feel then he ain't worth being with and that's just about it.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

damn! bad dragon is...wow...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Try acting like a kitty and see if it turns him on.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Could you repeat that again, in English please?


 esta un diablo in el banyo


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't mind them, Jashwa and his possy's soul purpose in life seems to be to make others misserable, Jashwa himself seems to have a knack for bringing out the worst in people, I know from personal expeirience. Your boyfriend is just trying to satisfy his lust, try not to let it bother you, love can only be shared between to living people.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickODee- good point ...Guess I'll have to cancel the tickets for our trip back east this summer.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> esta un diablo in el banyo


 BaÃ±o*



voodoo predator said:


> Don't mind them, Jashwa and his possy's  soul purpose in life seems to be to make others misserable, Jashwa  himself seems to have a knack for bringing out the worst in people, I  know from personal expeirience. Your boyfriend is just trying to satisfy  his lust, try not to let it bother you, love can only be shared between  to living people.


 While this may be true, my last few posts have been serious.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Try acting like a kitty and see if it turns him on.


 
The real test is to buy a puppy. If he tries to fuck it, he is a true furry and we will welcome him into our exclusive club. Also, we are unsure if "BFisFURRY" is really a girl, so we need photographs proving the existence of tits and clunge, according to rule 7294/5093iii of the internet.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

VooDoo- that's kinda what he says..that it's totally separate....that his love is real and that hentai and furry porn are just what arouses him and has aroused him since he was much younger - long before he thought he would ever be able to have a real relationship with a human girl. he always thought he'd never hook up with a human girl because he's a bit quirky ...and he always thought that bdsm hentai and furry porn would be his only "outlet."


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> To the original poster, what you need, is to share his interests. Try furry stuff for yourself. Make it an activity you both enjoy. This will help: http://www.bad-dragon.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=323&category_id=66


 
MY EYESSS


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> BaÃ±o*



Lol bathroom, I got some kid to say a sentence that talked about the bathroom in spanish to this crazy chick in my chemistry class
and she was going to knock him out :3

Also I didn't know you knew spanish.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> esta un diablo in el banyo


 
Pablo bueno aires tequila derka derka jihad



JamesB said:


> MY EYESSS


 
Huge success.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol bathroom, I got some kid to say a sentence that talked about the bathroom in spanish to this crazy chick in my chemistry class
> and she was going to knock him out :3
> 
> Also I didn't know you knew spanish.


 I don't know too much. I took three years of it in high school, but I'm really rusty and my vocabulary was never spectacular.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol bathroom, I got some kid to say a sentence that talked about the bathroom in spanish to this crazy chick in my chemistry class
> and she was going to knock him out :3
> 
> Also I didn't know you knew spanish.



i dont. just random phrases XD


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Mia kusenveturilo estas plena da angiloj.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i dont. just random phrases XD



Lol well I didn't know Jash knew spanish though too.
Yea I took it a few years back so my spanish is horrible right now D:


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> VooDoo- that's kinda what he says..that it's totally separate....that his love is real and that hentai and furry porn are just what arouses him and has aroused him since he was much younger - long before he thought he would ever be able to have a real relationship with a human girl. he always thought he'd never hook up with a human girl because he's a bit quirky ...and he always thought that bdsm hentai and furry porn would be his only "outlet."


So is he totally neglecting you for his cartoon fuckery, or does he do it with you one night then his hand the next?

Cos first one is an issue, second, not so much. And honestly, if you can't guilt-trip him into giving you hot dickings instead of watching furry porn, you're not a very good female.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

are all furries gay? and no, it's not a euphamism (see jambajuice.com) and i'm the first person he's had sex with so i don't know if he's bi or not but he definitely likes at least one girl. he's really affectionate and cuddly and a great kisser (everywhere) but he's got aspergers so he definitely spaces out for hours/days into his internet world and doesn't come out.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> but he's got aspergers so he definitely spaces out for hours/days into his internet world and doesn't come out.


 Aha

There's where the problem is


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, your boyfriend has asperger's? That would explain the obsession. 

Maybe you should try to encourage it and play along and see if there is anything that he wants you to do relating towards his kinks?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> are all furries gay? and no, it's not a euphamism (see jambajuice.com) and i'm the first person he's had sex with so i don't know if he's bi or not but he definitely likes at least one girl. he's really affectionate and cuddly and a great kisser (everywhere) but he's got aspergers so he definitely spaces out for hours/days into his internet world and doesn't come out.



Assburgers mmmm...w8 oh um that's cool I guess ^^;
Well yea I dunno what else to tell ya.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> are all furries gay? and no, it's not a euphamism (see jambajuice.com) and i'm the first person he's had sex with so i don't know if he's bi or not but he definitely likes at least one girl. he's really affectionate and cuddly and a great kisser (everywhere) but he's got aspergers so he definitely spaces out for hours/days into his internet world and doesn't come out.


 
No, not all furries are gay. In fact, most are qute happily straight, though we do have a larger number of The Gays than most other fandoms. This idea is completely off the wall, but have you tried sitting down and talking to him about it, rather than coming onto the internet and complaining about it to a group of strangers who have no moral obligation to give a shit.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

VoidRunner- he's got aspergers so yeh, he can go hours or a few days and completely ignore me and then spend hours online downloading bdsm furry porn/hentai but he always "returns" to the real world after a while. sad, huh? guess i should dump him but we've been friends for 1.5 years and i really respect and admire him (except when he's ignoring me and fapping over bdsm furry porn).


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Have you tried shaving your pubes into the shape of his favourite furry character?


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

actually, i'm really furry (as in pubes/body hair---ancestors from a cold northern place and i don't shave and he doesn't care, in face, he thinks shaving is lame) and he won't tell me who/what his favorite character is. all i know is that as long as it involves bondage (yes, i've restrained him, collared him in public, ,etc)... he's aroused.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea straight furries are hard to come by, they are normally hiding from the gay ones :|



BFisFurry said:


> actually, i'm really furry.


El gasp!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol well I didn't know Jash knew spanish though too.
> Yea I took it a few years back so my spanish is horrible right now D:


 I do know a lot of Sign Language though.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

i lost my real life to assburgers

i am the yiffiest dragon
i am your lorddddd

fuck you mom i only eat the ham and cheese hot pockets


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> While this may be true, my last few posts have been serious.


True enough... after you got all mean comments, and cheesy pick up lines out of your system


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> I do know a lot of Sign Language though.



I never learned it :|


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fuck you mom i only eat the ham and cheese hot pockets


 
You should probably know that "ham and cheese hot pocket" is another euphemism for vagina.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You should probably know that "ham and cheese hot pocket" is another euphemism for vagina.


 I think she does.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You should probably know that "ham and cheese hot pocket" is another euphemism for vagina.


 
;000000000


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> True enough... after you got all mean comments, and cheesy pick up lines out of your system


 
As I said in an above post, we are not morally obliged to give a shit about anyones problems. If anyone is helpful, it's a nice bonus but trolling will happen because it's funny. Especially on this sort of subject.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> As I said in an above post, we are not morally obliged to give a shit about anyones problems. If anyone is helpful, it's a nice bonus but trolling will happen because it's funny. Especially on this sort of subject.


 
\o/


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


 
i am o/`


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


 All furries are in some degree gay. 

You should try wearing a strap on and fucking him. He'd like that.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

ham and cheese pocket? LOL. i'm a vegan...


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> As I said in an above post, we are not morally obliged to give a shit about anyones problems. If anyone is helpful, it's a nice bonus but trolling will happen because it's funny. Especially on this sort of subject.


True you are not obliged, but do you carry no morals?


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

trolls kinda suck.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


you really arent going to get any help on this forum. everyone here is fucking retarded and addicted to trolling. and even IM laughing at you, and i just come here for a few good laughs. basically, you have one of two options. try working it out with him, or dump him, stop whining and take control of your own life.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> trolls kinda suck.


 TROLLSECUTION!

Stop trollsecuting us :'c


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


 I am totally, 100% straight 

:V


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> ham and cheese pocket? LOL. i'm a vegan...


 
this is how much of a point this thread has


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> really? all furries are gay? no fucking way. c'mon y'all- spit it real.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

he doesn't want to be buttfucked with any implement. he only wants to be restrained in leather bondage gear.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he doesn't want to be buttfucked with any implement. he only wants to be restrained in leather bondage gear.


 
what a faggot


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he doesn't want to be buttfucked with any implement. he only wants to be restrained in leather bondage gear.


 
Then buttfucked with a  latex horsedong.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he doesn't want to be buttfucked with any implement. he only wants to be restrained in leather bondage gear.


 You just don't have the right tools. Buy one of those toys from bad dragon. I personally guarantee that he will sleep with you then.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> TROLLSECUTION!
> 
> Stop trollsecuting us :'c



I can't wait for the trollacost :'D


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

lol !!!!
seriously, he doesn't want anything up his ass. but if he did, i'd give it to him!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Then buttfucked with a  latex horsedong.


 
i call down the thunder and the lightning to strike the op immoble

nsfw you dumb fucks


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You just don't have the right tools. Buy one of those toys from bad dragon. I personally guarantee that he will sleep with you then.


 
Yes. Buy him a dragoncunt.

Dragoncunt sounds like it should be a Major Motion Picture. BRB, phoning Michael Bay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what a faggot


Is it your turn to wear the leather?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i call down the thunder and the lightning to strike the op immoble



 That's not very accurate. Where are the prongs on top where the Eye of Sauron sits?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's not very accurate. Where are the prongs on top where the Eye of Sauron sits?


 [love]


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's not very accurate. Where are the prongs on top where the Eye of Sauron sits?


 
it's ThorLiteâ„¢


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

he won't let me wear the leather. i've asked/begged but he doesn't want to share it.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> it's ThorLiteâ„¢


 
You would be pretty Thor if you tried stuffing that up your Crack of Doom.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i call down the thunder and the lightning to strike the op immoble
> 
> nsfw you dumb fucks


 
dude...it looks gummy...like a gummy bear...i wish it was! i love yellow gummy bears! it would be like an orgasm in my mouth =D


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

ass burgers is a horrible thing.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he won't let me wear the leather. i've asked/begged but he doesn't want to share it.


 
This thread is now like Fusion Power. You've provided the catalyst to get it going, but now it's self-sustaining we no longer need you.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

funny.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

He wasn't kidding.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

i wonder if any of y'all actually have human partners.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes. Two.

Technically, both are my hands, but they are still human.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> i wonder if any of y'all actually have human partners.



I don't and I'm quite happy, I don't need a relationship and most furries aren't fortunate to get one if they tried so
to answer your question, for the most part it would be no.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 11, 2010)

My current significant other is human. All of mine have been. 'Cept for jash. But that was only once.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My current significant other is human. All of mine have been. 'Cept for jash. But that was only once.


 ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My current significant other is human. All of mine have been. 'Cept for jash. But that was only once.



Kylie, you are still here, I wasn't sure where you ran off to


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> he won't let me wear the leather. i've asked/begged but he doesn't want to share it.


 
pussy



BFisFurry said:


> i wonder if any of y'all actually have human partners.


 
nope, we prefer dogs


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> i wonder if any of y'all actually have human partners.


 everyone here that has a partner more then likely has a human one. i mean, what are we supposed to have? a dog?...*shifty eyes*


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> trolls kinda suck.


 
Yeah I did my share of it and i finaly asked myself, why the hell am I doing this? I was doing it because I was board and had nothing better to do.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Kylie, you are still here, I wasn't sure where you ran off to


 She was trying to stay as far away from you as possible, like the rest of the women here.


----------



## Tao (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> i wonder if any of y'all actually have human partners.


 
what's that


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 11, 2010)

OP: You're still here? c: Wow you're a trooper, most people just leave after a couple whiny posts. And lol is that a beastiality remark I see, or are you just trying to imply that we like furry porn more than your boyfriend does and have no life? :>


----------



## Redregon (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, lots of cynical stuffs.

well, OP, if he's more interested in anime and furry than you, i have to wonder how long you've been going out? if it's only a couple months, DTMFA and find someone that would want to be with you. 

if it's been years, might i suggest talking to him about it? save whatever's left of the relationship.

still, i have to wonder just why he's being more into that than he is into a real relationship. sounds like your beau has some issues to me (and maybe you too.)


----------



## Alstor (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> nope, we prefer dogs


 She prefers Snow Leopards. :V

And OP, have you considered laying ground rules with him?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> is that a beastiality remark I see, or are you just trying to imply that we like furry porn more than your boyfriend does and have no life? :>


 
Because it's all true. You just can't beat the feeling of slipping into a warm puppy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> She was trying to stay as far away from you as possible, like the rest of the women here.



And that's a bad thing...Jash you do know that most of the ladies here are *furries *right?
I feel bad that you'd actually do one now...


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> She prefers Snow Leopards. :V


 
i'm an uncia uncia kind of guy



Voidrunners said:


> Because it's all true. You just can't beat the feeling of slipping into a warm puppy.


 
i murr'd irl


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha... definitely not a beastiality remark. i'm one of those animal rights activist kinda vegan folk.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i'm an unfcia unfcia kind of guy


 fix'd


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha... definitely not a beastiality remark. i'm one of those animal rights activist kinda vegan folk.


  They have the right to remain delicious?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They have the right to remain delicious?



Hell yea


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They have the right to remain delicious?


 It can and will be used against them.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

*http://forums.furaffinity.member.php?1364-RedregonRedregon -thanks for your earnest reply.  We have a decent relationship when he's not lost in his Asperger's furry hentai world.
*


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

you guys/girls are all really funny. thanks for the laughs...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It can and will be used against them.



Now the only question remains, do cats taste good with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> you guys/girls are all really funny. thanks for the laughs...


 you too ^_~


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha... definitely not a beastiality remark. i'm one of those animal rights activist kinda vegan folk.



*sigh* My views have been, and always will be, that mother nature will adapt and take care of herself. Do animals have rights, no, does that mean its fine to go around and abuse them, absolutly not.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now the only question remains, do cats taste good with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce?


Probably. Sweet baby ray's makes everything taste amazing. I don't think people usually put it on chinese food though. 

Poor kitties :c


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now the only question remains, do cats taste good with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce?


 
Cats are like chicken. They go with everything.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Probably. Sweet baby ray's makes everything taste amazing. I don't think people usually put it on chinese food though.
> 
> Poor kitties :c



Holy shit...I agree with you O_O
This can't be....

Quit trollin' Jash D:


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> does that mean its fine to go around and abuse them


 
Yes. Survival of the fittest. If mother nature wanted animals to not be exploited, she wouldn't have made their flesh so tasty.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit...I agree with you O_O
> This can't be....
> 
> Quit trollin' Jash D:


 [yt]6bMLrA_0O5I[/yt]


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Yes. Survival of the fittest. If mother nature wanted animals to not be exploited, she wouldn't have made their flesh so tasty.



Thats not abuse, thats utilizing them in the way mother nature intended, abuse is things like beastyality.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [yt]6bMLrA_0O5I[/yt]



Is that you?
You look more feminine than I had first anticipated :\
Also I heard love, what does this mean?!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> abuse is things like beastyality.


 it's only abuse if the horse kicks you in the face


----------



## Aleu (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> And I'm not ugly at all


I seriously doubt this if he prefers shitty art over you



BFisFurry said:


> and he's beautiful and we are in love


obviously not since he's fapping to furry porn and not you.



BFisFurry said:


> and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?



Haters gonna hate, whores are gonna be whores.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jun 11, 2010)

Well it seems this topic has served its purpose, and i've got better things to do then hang out with you trolls that are left, so I bid you adue.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Well it seems this topic has served its purpose, and i've got better things to do then hang out with you trolls that are left, so I bid you adue.


 no one cares


----------



## Luca (Jun 11, 2010)

You should just find a new boyfriend there is no turning back from the point he's at.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> no one cares



This post is really true...who is that guy again?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd dump him, but whatever.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This post is really true...who is that guy again?


 no idea :/...


----------



## Browder (Jun 11, 2010)

Try to spice up your sex life so he doesn't need his porn.  If he doesn't stop slapping the whale (probably Toumal, the dirty whore) then you need to make a choice, m'dear. You either let him have his hentai/furry/kink fetishes or you dump him. As soon as you start having to 'put up' with things you would normally never do just because he's familiar the relationship is over. 

If it were me, I'd ditch him but this is a choice only you can make.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

Dump him seems to be the advice du jour. P- should I dump you?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Dump him seems to be the advice du jour. P- should I dump you?



Dump who?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

First off, so sorry that you have to go through this...I have been in similar situations, and it SUCKS. -hugs- 

You should sit him down and talk to him about it, if he won't talk give it a good cry, and if that fails....well, I don't know, you should dump him or tough it out. Try to approach it gently, don't get agitated, and don't be offensive-he'll get scared and shut down. He obviously has something to hide but it just isn't healthy to be so into porn that a human female isn't as good as your hand. 

All I can say is good luck. You deserve at least SOME serious advice.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

the quote button is your bestest bro


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks, moonfall-


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess furry females just don't know how to please a guy :V
Good thing I won't have to worry about that problem.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I guess furry females just don't know how to please a guy :V
> Good thing I won't have to worry about that problem.



Dude, furry males are asslickers, anyway. Who bothers?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Dude, furry males are asslickers, anyway. Who bothers?



It seems like you and the OP does :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

Me? Nah, my boyfriend wasn't a furry-still isn't. I just dubbed him an egret, and he thinks it's funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Me? Nah, my boyfriend wasn't a furry-still isn't. I just dubbed him an egret, and he thinks it's funny.



Lol well you are quite lucky then xD
I forgot, what does an egret look like?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 11, 2010)

it's like a heron, but smaller and pure white. He is, however, unique in that he has some black feathers. [my design]


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> it's like a heron, but smaller and pure white. He is, however, unique in that he has some black feathers. [my design]



Lmao well I think I remember what it looks like now, thanks ^^


----------



## Vriska (Jun 11, 2010)

Get bigger boobs and get more fur.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 11, 2010)

Approach him in a fursuit, atleast a partial.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> HELP!! Boyfriend is more interested in furry images and hentai then he is into me. I've only recently discovered his interest (obsession) in furry "porn" and hentai. Any ideas on how to "deal with" my love finding animation more interesting than a real woman (me)?
> Thanks everyone.



Smash his computer up with a sledge hammer.

Try threatening to leave him.

Actually go ahead and leave him and see how he reacts.

Cause to me, if he is more interested being sat at his computer viewing animated porn than being with his RL partner then he ain't worth wasting time over.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

Honestly I'd be a little concerned for your relationship if he actually found cartoons/furries/any kind of fictional character more attractive than you. Especially if you give him sex. Ask him if there's anything you could do to make sex more interesting? Maybe you're at what I call the "stale stage" in the relationship? If you want to talk, you can always PM me. I'm pretty good with this kind of thing. 
Good luck.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 11, 2010)

My opinion on this can be summed up with a song!

-

Listen here, girls
Take this advice, and remember always in life:

Into  each heart some tears must fall
Though you love and lose, you must  stand tall
'Cause we all got to cry sometimes
I said, sigh  sometimes
Pull yourself together
No use crying forever
Because  there's too many fish in the sea
Too many fish in the sea
I said,  there's short ones, tall ones, fine ones, kind ones
Too many fish in  the sea

My mother once told me something
And every word is  true
Don't waste your time on a fella
Who doesn't love you
He'll  only mislead you
Only grieve you
Don't worry about him
Do  without him
Because there's too many fish in the sea
Too many fish  in the sea
I said, there's short ones, tall ones, fine ones, kind  ones
Too many fish in the sea

Well, if the fish isn't on your  line
Bait your hook and keep on trying
Don't let him get you down
There's  other boys around
Because there's too many fish in the sea
Too  many fish in the sea
I said, there's short ones, tall ones, fine  ones, kind ones
Too many fish in the sea

I don't want nobody  that don't want me
'Cause there's too many fish in the sea
Ain't  gonna love nobody that don't love me, now
'Cause there's too many  fish in the sea
I don't need nobody that don't need me
'Cause  there's too many fish in the sea
I don't want nobody that don't love  me, now
'Cause there's too many fish in the sea

-

"Too Many Fish in the Sea" by The Marvelettes.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh that's easy.

Give him piece of candy treat every time he looks at you and praise him. Slowly wean him off hentia. Remember rules, boundaries, and limitations. Don't forget to give him daily exercise, as well!


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 11, 2010)

HOLY FUCK THE MEMORIES OF SHIT SEEN, THAT CAN'T BE UNSEEN. O_O



Underailed: He isn't really the kind for you then...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

This may have been said already, but get a boyfriend who isn't a nerdy sperg.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 12, 2010)

If he ever came close to this forum, he is gay now.

But nah, seriously, talk to him about it.
Why be with someone who's more interested in his computer?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

Again, I say confront him.

...with a shotgun.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 12, 2010)

drop 5 pounds, wear less clothing around him, etc...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> BECOME A SLUT


 That's pretty much what he's saying, just so you know.


----------



## Takun (Jun 12, 2010)

This is how it is.

OP doesn't want her boyfriend masturbating but also doesn't want to have sex as much as he does.  Therefore he is obsessed.

Also, there is no way this is real so. :V


----------



## Delta (Jun 12, 2010)

Get a new boyfriend.

or

Try killing yourself and coming back as someone more interesting.

I'd choose wisely.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 12, 2010)

Book a place on the Jeremy kyle show


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 12, 2010)

Well firstly I just hope that this is a bad joke
If not, then sorry OP but I laughed out loud at the mental images that surfaced.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Joke.  Gotta be a joke.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Get a new boyfriend.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I roflol'd.

If you are serious OP you really are pathetic. 'I don't like my BF because he likes sex more then I do.' Get someone with the same libido level as you, which seems to be -0.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you think guyfriends would be upset about their girlfriends having a whole ton of TF2 yaoi? 

Srs question, guys. :U


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 12, 2010)

I sit down and talk to him and find out why. I think dropping a real life girlfriend for a fantasy is crazy myself.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I think dropping a real life girlfriend for a fantasy is crazy myself.


 
No, wolf fur, you are the crazies. And then yiffytimes was insane.

Real life girls don't make anime expressions or have demon fangs and kitty ears.
And real boys don't have sparkly hair and kitty tails... ;^;


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> I roflol'd.
> 
> If you are serious OP you really are pathetic. 'I don't like my BF because he likes sex more then I do.' Get someone with the same libido level as you, which seems to be -0.


 
Haha, yeah no. What she is saying is that he's more interested in his fantasy porn then he is in her. And that not good at all. Fail. :|


----------



## Mannequinkitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No, wolf fur, you are the crazies. And then yiffytimes was insane.
> 
> Real life girls don't make anime expressions or have demon fangs and kitty ears.
> And real boys don't have sparkly hair and kitty tails... ;^;


 
Or massive pulsating shlongs.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I sit down and talk to him and find out why. I think dropping a real life girlfriend for a fantasy is crazy myself.


This, this, THIS!!!!!!!!!

Instead of bitching at people you don't even know talk to HIM!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> This, this, THIS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Instead of bitching at people you don't even know talk to HIM!


We need the 'this' button back so bad.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

Dump him. Problem solved.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think guyfriends would be upset about their girlfriends having a whole ton of TF2 yaoi?
> 
> Srs question, guys. :U


 
Not unless you demand roleplaying in the bedroom :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, y'all are haters. I was looking for some serious advice. And I'm not ugly at all and he's beautiful and we are in love and I put out alot. LOL. So, why y'all hating?


 you just failed so hard right there.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> you just failed so hard right there.


THIIIIIIIIS! rofl


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Mannequinkitty said:


> Or massive pulsating shlongs.


 
Technically, most schlongs pulsate at some point or another. It is one of their purposes.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

okay well I read the beginnings of thread. furry pron is addicting, i think i lost a girlfriend over it and not noticed what why. that was back in 07 when i first started using the site and the arts were good. hahaha

just throw some ears and a tail on. maybe full suit. he'll love you and you'll understand him i guess.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright, let's put this on track.

1. How long have you been going out? If it's only a few months and you "put out a lot", then you've been too easily won and he doesn't think much of you.

2. Confront him. Tell him that you'll leave if he doesn't shape the fuck up. If that doesn't get him to change, then it's sunk.

3. Assburgers is a shitty excuse and you should feel bad for letting it excuse what he's doing.

4. _Needing_ to use BDSM stuff to get it on is pretty damn sad.

5. Say that you've become a furry! And you want his FA account so you can be ~*fwends*~. If he doesn't give it to you (or he gives you one that he created that day), he's hiding shit and he probably either fucks dogs or fucks men.

Anything I missed?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Not unless you demand roleplaying in the bedroom :V


 
There is nothing wrong wi--


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you think guyfriends would be upset about their girlfriends having a whole ton of TF2 yaoi?
> 
> Srs question, guys. :U



I wouldn't care but as long as she kept it hidden cause I do not want to see the heavy, medic and scout in a threesome...just no D:


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I wouldn't care but as long as she kept it hidden cause I do not want to see the heavy, medic and scout in a threesome...just no D:


 






That is just wrong.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 12, 2010)

Dammit Voidrunners, stop posting these animations. XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That is just wrong.



Someone actually came to these forums complaining about how people was hating on her yaoi art of TF2 characters
and I went to her page and now it cannot be unseen ;^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> now it cannot be unseen ;^;


 
Get bent. I love this stuff so very much...

EDIT: Wait, I have a NSFW threesome.
Let me find the Scouts one...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Get bent. I love this stuff so very much...
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I have a NSFW threesome.
> Let me find the Scouts one...


I'd feel disgusted by all of this, but it would probably make me a hypocrite when you consider what the full picture of my avatar actually looks like.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'd feel disgusted by all of this


 Seriously? ;^;


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Get bent. I love this stuff so very much...
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I have a NSFW threesome.
> Let me find the Scouts one...


 

You know I can't resist clicking links


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

5. Say that you've become a furry! And you want his FA account so you can be ~*fwends*~. If he doesn't give it to you (or he gives you one that he created that day), he's hiding shit and he probably either fucks dogs or fucks men.

Anything I missed?[/QUOTE]

^tis


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You know I can't resist clicking links



The Spy and Sniper one is _cute_... 
 Be cool, Willow.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously? ;^;


 I'm a furry, what did you expect? They only fap to cartoon animals. >:[

And I'm just tired of TF2's popularity, there are other great games out there. I hear Battletoads is a pretty swell game.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Spy and Sniper one is _cute_...
> Be cool, Willow.


 I'm being cool right now


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm a furry, what did you expect? They only fap to cartoon animals. >:[
> 
> And I'm just tired of TF2's popularity, there are other great games out there. I hear Battletoads is a pretty swell game.


 
Well, I was on the yaoi bandwagon _before _TF2chan (which was made because we were clogging /v/ with faggy threads) and the popularity boom...
Have you seen that impossible Battletoads level with the jetbike? FFFF--

EDIT: So very NSFW. :3c <333
(Don't click, Willow!)


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Get bent. I love this stuff so very much...
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I have a NSFW threesome.
> Let me find the Scouts one...



I lol'd IRL by the time I'd got to the third link.



Kellie Gator said:


> I'd feel disgusted by all of this, but it would probably make me a hypocrite when you consider what the full picture of my avatar actually looks like.


 
links?


----------



## Oovie (Jun 12, 2010)

It's pretty much a given he'll become somewhat bicurious the longer he looks at his furry porn, he'll probably go for the rape with a strap-on eventually.

If he's into bondage chances are the secrecy spawning from his furry obsession is because the art he's viewing is sick as all hell.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> links?


 It's not disgusting. It's just not hot. It's pepe le pew wearing panties with his dick hanging out.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

Sooo... what's the problem?
My girlfriend pretty much knows, but I wouldn't _rather_ have furry stuff.
Meh maybe I would kill her I suppose


^I choked

^In a not gay way


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not disgusting. It's just not hot. It's pepe le pew wearing panties with his dick hanging out.


 
Soo.... no different from the cartoons then? I'm sure it happened in at least one.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Soo.... no different from the cartoons then? I'm sure it happened in at least one.


 Exactly.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> ^I choked
> 
> ^In a not gay way



The fox boner you have says differently.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 12, 2010)

He's interested in hentai?

Have you seen hentai?  Your boyfriend is disgusting, and not worth your time.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The fox boner you have says differently.


 
All foxes come with a boner already in play.

In fact, I'm pretty sure everything that comes needs a boner.

This place has ruined my brain.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> All foxes come with a boner already in play.
> 
> In fact, I'm pretty sure everything that comes needs a boner.
> 
> This place has ruined my brain.


 
What's that? You want me to PM you my whole collection?


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> He's interested in hentai?
> 
> Have you seen hentai?  Your boyfriend is disgusting, and not worth your time.


 The exact same can be said about furry porn...

@OP

Maybe if you put out a bit more your boyfriend would come around.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not disgusting. It's just not hot. It's pepe le pew wearing panties with his dick hanging out.



So you look up cartoon porn huh :\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Srsy, I have a lot more delightful TF2 murr, guys.
Anyone? :3

Is the OP for real, btw? I'm having trouble--


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Srsy, I have a lot more delightful TF2 murr, guys.
> Anyone? :3
> 
> Is the OP for real, btw? I'm having trouble--


......:3

To be perfectly honest, I don't know if OP's for real or not
maybe?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

If it's mutual then what's the problem?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

The sensible solution is to actually share the interest with him

Why jump the gun and break up with him if it's something that can be resolved?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The sensible solution is to actually share the interest with him
> 
> Why jump the gun and break up with him if it's something that can be resolved?


Because it's so much easier to get other people to tell her what to do instead of, ya know, thinking.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Because it's so much easier to get other people to tell her what to do instead of, ya know, thinking.



It is, actually. Lots of people get hurt when they try to think.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It is, actually. Lots of people get hurt when they try to think.


So I have heard. It can even start forest fires.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Because it's so much easier to get other people to tell her what to do instead of, ya know, thinking.


 True enough I guess

I mean she _did_ make an account here for the sole purpose of asking for help


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> So I have heard. It can even start forest fires.



In which case Smokey will kick their ass.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> True enough I guess
> 
> I mean she _did_ make an account here for the sole purpose of asking for help


 Which is a bad idea to begin with seeing as how we're all kind of on HIS side. No I do not neglect my BF, and neither does he neglect me. However there are times one does have to kick the other in the butt and say "NOTICE." This happens in EVERY relationship.

Smokey is hawt. :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 12, 2010)

Dump him.
Stop dating furries.


----------



## Kiva (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol, your species says vegan.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

There was a funny picture that I thought would be perfect for this thread.  But I've forgotten where to find it.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think it would be for the good of the genepool if the OP and boyfriend did a mutual An Hero.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I think it would be for the good of the genepool if the OP and boyfriend did a mutual An Hero.



It would be for the good of the genepool if all furries did an hero.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Dump him.
> Stop dating furries.



Vegeta is right you know 8D


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2010)

Then Dump him. He's not worth your time if he's willing to put stuff like Hentai above you, and you don't deserve someone like him.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 12, 2010)

He's my first furry and I just found out about it. He was in the closet. He's got Asperger's so it's hard sometimes because he shuts down for hours/days and "obsesses on his special interests" as Aspies do. Damn, most of y'all are still hating.  Let's shift the subject a bit. How about this instead:
WHY would someone (perhaps YOU) prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn? And why are y'all saying furries are fags who can't get a real lover?


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

OP must have missed my post.



Aden said:


> Alright, let's put this on track.
> 
> 1. How long have you been going out? If it's only a few months and you "put out a lot", then you've been too easily won and he doesn't think much of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 12, 2010)

Because you can do a lot more fetishes in Hentai and Furry Porn than porn acted out with actors? Lemme know when they can replicate most porn you see on this site and in Hentai without breaking various laws for assault and crossing into the Uncanny Valley with the CG-I!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, most of y'all are still hating. Let's shift the subject a bit. How about this.
> WHY does someone prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn?


 
Well that's a question I don't have the answer too, I rarely look at porn myself and furry porn creeps me the fuck out,
tasteful nudity is alright but yea that's about as far as I go into that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> WHY does someone prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn?


 Why would anyone prefer anything that isn't human porn?

Some people here are disgusted by hentai/furry porn/etc. and some are disgusted by human porn, or some are disgusted by porn all together
It's not rocket science really

Furry have preferences, because people have preferences
Furries. Are. People


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> Damn, most of y'all are still hating.  Let's shift the subject a bit. How about this.
> WHY does someone prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn?


 
Because their first sexual experience was with a stuffed tiger toy :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 12, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because you can do a lot more fetishes in Hentai and Furry Porn than porn acted out with actors? Lemme know when they can replicate most porn you see on this site and in Hentai without breaking various laws for assault and crossing into the Uncanny Valley with the CG-I!



This hits right on top of the nail, there are so many different fetishes that could not exist IRL it's not even funny, he just likes stuff you could never do I guess.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Because their first sexual experience was with a stuffed tiger toy :V


 
DON'T YOU BADMOUTH HOBBES! HE STILL LOVES ME!


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden- I will answer your questions soon. Thanks! This thread got nasty so quickly, I have missed some of the really thoughtful posts.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> He's my first furry and I just found out about it.


Admit it. It's not the worst thing you've caught him doing. Right?


> He was in the closet.


Failure. He can't be in the closet. A hobby is not the same as a sexuality. Whoever thinks it is the same as sexuality needs smacked up the side of the head with a breezeblock.


> He's got Asperger's so it's hard sometimes because he shuts down for hours/days and "obsesses on his "special interests" as Aspies do.


No. Thats an excuse people use to let them get away with being antisocial dicks. Most Asspies manage to function just like real people. If that's his excuse, then it is just an excuse. Again, I recommend a regular dosage of about 3000mg of brick administered cranially.


> Damn, most of y'all are still hating.


We don't get off on the porn, we get off on being complete and utter bastards.


> Let's shift the subject a bit. How about this instead:
> WHY would someone (perhaps YOU) prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn?


That is a question that doesn't need answered. Why do some people prefer teens while others prefer MILFS? Because it's something they've subconciously decided to find erotic. Incidentally, this isn't changing the subject. It's the same one repackaged. Like Marathon and Snickers.


> And why are y'all saying furries are fags who can't get a real lover?


 We have about 20% Gays who shout loud enough for 379% of the people.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

OP YOU are the one with the problem YOU need to be the one to deal with it. Our likes and our interests have nothing to do with YOU and YOUR problems.

I like all kinds of porn and so does the BF. However most of all, I like having sex with him. 

Your boy has a mental problem that causes him to be obsessive. That has nothing to do with other furries. Also you can't "come out" as a fucking furry. It isn't like he's gay. He just didn't want to tell people what he liked. 9_9


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> However most of all, I like having sex with him.



I think I speak for all of us when I say he is in fact a fantastic lay.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I think I speak for all of us when I say he is in fact a fantastic lay.


Hah! How would you know? He isn't even in the fandom. XD <3

Oh wait. *covers the porn she's drawn of them*


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Hah! How would you know? He isn't even in the fandom. XD <3


 
Oh, I thought you were talking about the OP's boyfriend. He's been round the block a few times. God, there are few STD's he hasn't had yet. He collects them. Like Pokemon.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about the OP's boyfriend. He's been round the block a few times. God, there are few STD's he hasn't had yet. He collects them. Like Pokemon.


Gotta Catch 'em all!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about the OP's boyfriend. He's been round the block a few times. God, there are few STD's he hasn't had yet. He collects them. Like Pokemon.


 
A Wild Gonorrhea Appears!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> A Wild Gonorrhea Appears!


 
You used Genital Warts

It was super-effective!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think we broke the OP.

Good job guys.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I think we broke the OP.
> 
> Good job guys.


 And I helped :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> WHY would someone (perhaps YOU) prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn? And why are y'all saying furries are fags who can't get a real lover?



Because of the aforementioned lack of restrictions, as well as the fact that more TVtropes can apply to cartoons.



Voidrunners said:


> I think we broke the OP.
> 
> Good job guys.



That .gif in your fucking sig plays tricks on the mind.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That .gif in your fucking sig plays tricks on the mind.


 
Don't badmouth my AttackForgâ„¢


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey, hey everyone, I have a question

Why is it that people like to blame their relationship and other problems on furries?


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey, hey everyone, I have a question
> 
> Why is it that people like to blame their relationship and other problems on furries?


 
Because more likely than not, furries caused everything bad that's ever happened.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey, hey everyone, I have a question
> 
> Why is it that people like to blame their relationship and other problems on furries?



Because I'm a furry and the cause of everything bad that has ever happened.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Because more likely than not, furries caused everything bad that's ever happened.


 
Hitler was a good church-going boy until he got attacked by a Jewish furry. He had to gnaw one of his own testicles off to escape. The rest is history.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> He's my first furry and I just found out about it. He was in the closet. He's got Asperger's so it's hard sometimes because he shuts down for hours/days and "obsesses on his special interests" as Aspies do. Damn, most of y'all are still hating.  Let's shift the subject a bit. How about this instead:
> WHY would someone (perhaps YOU) prefer Hentai and Furry Porn to human porn? And why are y'all saying furries are fags who can't get a real lover?


 
Stop saying "y'all".
and furries CAN'T get a real lover because no one likes furries. Those that do are idiots.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and furries CAN'T get a real lover because no one likes furries. Those that do are idiots.


 and just like that, there go all my hopes and dreams


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

It seems i missed a good thread :\


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> It seems i missed a good thread :\


 Oh no don't worry, she might return


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and furries CAN'T get a real lover because no one likes furries. Those that do are idiots.


 
 Imma wup out my fox erection and you'll like it. everyone's an idiot anyway. true story
lolfoxerection


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

*OP*,
Just put on a pair of cat ears and rape him. Fucking trust me somebody like that will be like OOOH SNAP this is so hot. Then he yells "Oh Renamon!" as you're making sweet love. true story


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> *OP*,
> Just put on a pair of cat ears and rape him. Fucking trust me somebody like that will be like OOOH SNAP this is so hot. Then he yells "Oh Renamon!" as you're making sweet love. true story



I'm disturbed, lol! I did read first 2 pages, and the OP got trolled hard.

But in case the OP is reading this, just do what any normal fucking girl would do, sit down and talk to him about it, and if he doesn't listen, just fucking leave. It's not that hard, it's called,"common sense".


----------



## Aleu (Jun 12, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Imma wup out my fox erection and you'll like it. everyone's an idiot anyway. true story
> lolfoxerection


 holy shit, you live near me.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I'm disturbed, lol! I did read first 2 pages, and the OP got trolled hard.
> 
> But in case the OP is reading this, just do what any normal fucking girl would do, sit down and talk to him about it, and if he doesn't listen, just fucking leave. It's not that hard, it's called,"common sense".


 But remember
She had to make an account _just_ to ask this question
And for _us_ to come to a conclusion as what _she_ should do

In short: I don't think OP really _has_ any common sense


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> ...normal fucking girl...



Prostitutes don't have boyfriends, just fuck-buddies.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

I like how you say that after announcing my genitalia. But k yeah I'm in fagaware right now. My parents have a house here >.>


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I'm disturbed, lol! I did read first 2 pages, and the OP got trolled hard.
> 
> But in case the OP is reading this, just do what any normal fucking girl would do, sit down and talk to him about it, and if he doesn't listen, just fucking leave. It's not that hard, it's called,"common sense".


 
I like the rape idea better I was serious haha


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 12, 2010)

you didn't scare me away (i know, bummer!) but i'm traveling tomorrow across country and packing/busy to work at a sanctuary for monkeys retired from science labs. keep on trolling.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 12, 2010)

BFisFurry said:


> you didn't scare me away (i know, bummer!) but i'm traveling tomorrow across country and packing/busy to work at a sanctuary for monkeys retired from science labs. keep on trolling.



Furries don't like primates. It's good, though.


----------



## BFisFurry (Jun 12, 2010)

this place i go is amazing. there are 120 monkeys now, 7 species. some are surrendered pets, some are retired performers and most come out of vivisection labs. the entire land/sanctuary is vegetarian. the spider monkeys and squirrel monkeys are most beautiful.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 12, 2010)

*facepaw*

Thread locked.


----------

